# Missing Netflix after Hard Drive Upgrade V312 error



## alsteel (Apr 21, 2012)

I upgraded my 500GB Bolt to 4TB after which I could no longer log onto Netflix. Tivo support was not able to help!!

I finally found the fix for V312 Error for APPs on Ross Walker web site:

http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/tivo_upgrade/

If you find that your TiVo is giving you a V312 error when you try to access apps like NetFlix or Amazon do not panic. Well panic a little bit since you have to do a full reset of your TiVo but it is fixable.

This errors seems to occur most often on TiVo BOLTs that have had the hard drive upgraded.

The solution is to:

Go to TiVo Central - Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset > Clear and Delete Everything. And then follow the instructions.

After rebooting your TiVo, going through guided setup again you should find the apps are fully working


----------



## Tim Nungesser (Dec 3, 2016)

alsteel said:


> I upgraded my 500GB Bolt to 4TB after which I could no longer log onto Netflix. Tivo support was not able to help!!
> 
> I finally found the fix for V312 Error for APPs on Ross Walker web site:
> 
> ...


Seems as though I tried this and it didn't work for me. I will try again making certain that I do carefully follow your instructions.


----------



## Tim Nungesser (Dec 3, 2016)

Tim Nungesser said:


> Seems as though I tried this and it didn't work for me. I will try again making certain that I do carefully follow your instructions.


Just tried again using your (poorly written) instructions which still did NOT work!


----------

